# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  BEGINNER MILD TECHNIQUE: 90 days.

## dakotahnok

*This is my 90 day MILD EXPERIMENT 
 I labeled this as beginner because im pretty much new to lucid dreaming. im going to try the same MILD technique every night for 90 days and post the resaults day by day. 

The question/problem. 
 Will a beginner get a lucid dream from my MILD technique in 90 days? i heard that MILD is one of the easiest techniques and now im going to put it to the test.

My hypothesis. 
 That i will experiance a lucid dream within the 90 days of the experiment! (i hope) 

The technique.
 During the day time i will will say the mantra "the next time i dream i will do a reality check and become lucid." i will say the mantra 1 time when i walk though doors(ways), 5 times when i use the bathroom, and 2 times when i get into a car. 
 During the night time i will meditate with binaural beats. i will then listen to myself say the mantra 100 times (about 4 minutes worth) (recorded by my Ipod.) and say my mantra in my head untill im sleepy and i will go to sleep. 

NOTE: I will not be using any other technique during these 90 days except for the MILD. 

im starting tonight. if anyone wants to do this with me just post your resaults on this thread. Wish me luck!*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Night one!

well last night i did the full technique and no lucid dream (which was expected on the first night) BUT in the past two days like 4 days i had almost no dream reacall but last night i can remember a good amount of a dream! (i normally remember like 4 short ones or 1 long one) which will be posted on my dream journal located http:// Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource - dakotahs dreams - Dream Journals*

----------


## dakotahnok

*night two!

no MILD last night but had 3 dreams and one of them is pretty good sized! my dream journal is located Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource - dakotahs dreams - Dream Journals*

----------


## Jay12341235

Keep it up!

----------


## dakotahnok

*night three!

Still no mild but im making progress on dream recall! my dream journals link is on the first and second post!.*

----------


## Meraz123

I will be joining with your MILD journey.Will be posting my everyday result.

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 1:No mild.But recalled 3 good dreams.I am taking this as an improvement,as I was going through a dry spell for a few days on dream recall.

----------


## bored2tears

Mind if I join to? I made my own thread, but changed it to FILD, but didn't feel like waking up, and now I am confused as of what to do. Anyway, I think it is better when it is multiple number of people in one thread, because then you always have support and people to motivate you. Will post results tomorrow.

----------


## dakotahnok

*sure amyone can join! it will help my motavation!!!

and if you guys have a dreamviews DJ will you post a link on here? thanks! also would you guys like the binarual beats i listen to while meditating??*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Night four!

remembered a good sized dream and i acually felt pain  which makes me believe it was more vivid!*

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 2:No mild.Only recalled 1 dream today.Hope recall will get better in future.

----------


## Meraz123

I already use binual beats while meditating.Its called"The brain evolution system".But I would love to know which binual beats you use.And sorry I don't have a dream journal here on DV.But I will post my lucid dreams in this thread(hope I'll get some soon).

----------


## bored2tears

Sure, I'd love to listen to your binarual beats you listen to while meditating.

Day 1: *SUCCESS* 

I went to bed, repeating my mantra, "I will remember my dreams. I will become lucid. I am in control.", over and over to myself. I woke up at 1AM, and could not remember any dreams. I decided to try to FILD, but I actually fell asleep. If I wake up again, I am limiting the time to doing it to 30 seconds. I remember three fragments of dreams in the order they occurred. One was me in the passenger seat of a car, and I did my usual reality check. I pinched my nose, and I could breathe. For me, it was a really odd sensation. I forgot what happened after that. My dream after that was me bragging about having a lucid dream.  :tongue2: 

Would this count as a MILD or DILD?

Also, my DJ is at http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/bored2tears/

----------


## Meraz123

CONGRATS!!! It doesn't matter whether it is MILD or DILD.The only thing important here is,you have had a lucid dream and made a great start on this 90 day jouney.Going to sleep now.Hope I,ll have a MILD today.

----------


## bored2tears

Well, I know I went lucid. That's all. I may have done epicly cool stuff, but I don't really remember. Technically, this was day 10 of my journey, but day 1 of this thread.

----------


## jasonresno

I think I'm going to go ahead and attempt this method. It sounds pretty solid, actually. I will be cataloging my experience in my DV Journal.

----------


## dakotahnok

*wow thanks for joining everyone! day five

no lucidity but what do i expect? it hasnt even ben a week yet! 

the binaural beats are from sigma and technomind from the itunes store. techno mind offers two 30 minute sessions for only 2.99 a peice! and the entire sigma album is 9.99 the only thing that i hate about sigma is that sometimes with all the realaxing music and sounds sometimes they will talk out of nowere and freak you the eff out!*

----------


## dakotahnok

*




			
				I went to bed, repeating my mantra, "I will remember my dreams. I will become lucid. I am in control.", over and over to myself. I woke up at 1AM, and could not remember any dreams. I decided to try to FILD, but I actually fell asleep. If I wake up again, I am limiting the time to doing it to 30 seconds. I remember three fragments of dreams in the order they occurred. One was me in the passenger seat of a car, and I did my usual reality check. I pinched my nose, and I could breathe. For me, it was a really odd sensation. I forgot what happened after that. My dream after that was me bragging about having a lucid dream. 

Would this count as a MILD or DILD?
			
		



if you do reality checks during the day its DILD and if you just use your mantra its MILD*

----------


## jasonresno

I got a question for you: When you're listening to the binaural beats. Do you actually keep listening to them all night/while you sleep? Or just before bed?

----------


## dakotahnok

*just before bed while meditating*

----------


## bored2tears

*Day 2: Nothing*

I couldn't even remember any dreams this day. I listened to binaural beats, went to bed with a mantra, and woke up an hour or two later. I tried to fall asleep but everyone was loud in my house. I went to bed in a really bad mood, woke up in a bad mood.

----------


## Meraz123

Day 3:Couldn't recall a single dream.My college exam will finish tomorrow.I promise I will take MILDing serously from tomorrow.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day six: Sucsess!!! 

i was walking into a room with a couple friends, one that i know and one that i dont know in real life then i remember a head exploading and water came out of it. the room had a giant pool in it and i looked into it and saw my clothes all in it. (not the close that i was wearing so that was good.) we all jump in and start gathering the clothes. i keept telling myself "were not supposed to be in the pool during the day time". when i got out i heard talking on the other side of the door. i thenbecame instantly partially lucid. i thought, "no we cant get caught in here"! i got scared and said this is my dream and i will not get caught! the talking in the dream stopped and i got excited because i acually controlled something. the excitment woke me up!*

----------


## dakotahnok

*day seven

Dont recall any dreams..*

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 4:Slept for about 9 hours and recalled 3 dreams.2 of them were quite long.Hope that I will be able to maintain this dream recall.

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 4 afternoon:Slept for 2 hours from 12pm-2pm.Recalled 1 long dream.

----------


## bored2tears

Day 3: Slept at cousin's house. No lucid, got only 4 hours of sleep, but had a vivid dream about a family reunion.

Day 4: Got to sleep in my bed again. Was tired, legs hurt, and had a bad headache. I didn't attempt to recall any dreams.

----------


## Marlowe

Mind if I join  ::D:  ?

This looks like a lot of fun!

Anyways, I just started yesterday and I'll go ahead and post what I experienced last night.

*Day 1: Nothing*

It's expected. Strange Hallucinations as I ventured into sleep, but no lucidity.  Vaguely remember fragments of a dream, I was in some sort of bakery...

----------


## DirtyD

What the hell, I'll join too.  I'm keeping a private journal, and i'm on day 2. 

*Day 1: 2 dreams recalled, 1 sleep paralysis*
1 short dream, 1 long.  Experienced SP for about 5 seconds, after which I woke up in a dream which I thought was real (this is the long one).

----------


## bored2tears

Good luck everyone with your journey. Tonight, I'm going to try out some isochronic tones. I heard they help a lot.

----------


## Meraz123

Day 5:No lucid dreams.But had the longest and funniest dream of my life.It really lasted for a long time.I was in my college.the dream has sexual content,so I am not going to post it here.I did something last night that I think helped me have this dream.What I did was along with saying that I'll have a Lucid dream,I visualised one of my dream sign(college).then I visualised the people I am gonna meet in my dream and practised doing rc by imagining them.I did this 10-15 munites and went to bed.You guys should try this visualisation technique with your own dreamsign.Hope this helps.

----------


## bored2tears

Day 5:

I tried out the isochronic tones, since I could not remember a good deal of dreams for the past 3 days, or I couldn't remember a lot about them. I managed to remember three dreams, and the two fragments I remembered were actually pretty long. I managed to get two paragraphs or so out of each fragment!

----------


## dakotahnok

*sorry i havent ben on all day yesterday and all day today. i slept at my dads so no dream recall, ill be 100% active in the marrow! 

remember optimism is the key to MILD*

----------


## DirtyD

* Day 2: 2 dreams recalled.*
Having problems falling asleep due to anticipation/excitement.  After one of the dreams I woke up and thought it was lucid.  Then I decided I don't remember enough so I must've probably imagined it due to over-excitement/desire. 

--------------------
TOTALS
--------------------
Dreams Recalled: 4
Sleep Paralysis: 1
Lucid: 0

----------


## DirtyD

* Day 2: 2 dreams recalled.*
Having problems falling asleep due to anticipation/excitement.  After one of the dreams I woke up and thought it was lucid.  Then I decided I don't remember enough so I must've probably imagined it due to over-excitement/desire. 

--------------------
TOTALS
--------------------
Dreams Recalled: 4
Sleep Paralysis: 1
Lucid: 0

----------


## Vengeance

*Hey guys you don't mind if i join in late? This seems like a good idea and i finish my exams tomorrow so i can give lots of time to it.

My DJ is Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource - LucidAvenger - Dream Journals
And i will start tonight (+2 time zone)

Thanks*

----------


## bored2tears

Day 6: 

No dreams recalled. Don't know why.   Probably will not have any dreams tonight since I will be going to a concert, and will get home really late.

----------


## bored2tears

Day 6: 

No dreams recalled. Don't know why.   Probably will not have any dreams tonight since I will be going to a concert, and will get home really late.

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 6:Recalled 2 medium dreams.I only slept for 6 hours,usually I need minimum 8 hours of sleep for recalling dreams.I am taking this as an improvement.No lucid dream though.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Night eight: ANOTHER LUCID DREAM  NOTE: Anybody can join at anytime! but i just have one request! If you start DO NOT QUIT HALF WAY THROUGH!!!!! i dont want this thread cluttered with partial experiments. if something happens or you have no way to a computer for a couple days or weeks its fine. just pick up were you left off. And when you come back DO NOT try and stuff all your dreams and number of nights in here. if you leave with day 54 then come back with the previous night dreams and post as Day 55! THANKS if you have any questions just ask.

HERES THE DREAM!

i was laying down. i turn my head and spot the sun. it was beautiful. more realistic than real life. well i wouldnt say more realistic but it was more beautiful. i relize that nothing can be as beautiful as that sun. i do a reality check and put my fingure through my hand. i kinda get creeped out (my fingure was through my hand!)  i look back at the sun. and i tell myself that i will remember this and that i'll never forget it. it was so bright (but i didnt squent) there were rays coing from in a 2D type of way. it was yellow and gold. then i look over at the sky and it was the most beautiful bright dark blue sky i have ever seen. i started to feel everything fade and i said "increase clairity NOW!" and everything became even more amazing. so i wanted to get up and work on a goal or two. And something strange happened. I COULDNT GET UP! And its not that anything restricted me. not like gravity. nothing was keeping me down. its like i didnt know how to get up. i was clueless. i told myself that i wasnt restricted by my physical body. but still that didnt help because i knew i wasnt restricted. the only thing that i didnt know was how to get up. so then i felt like my eyes were closed (even though i could see) and i tried to open them and thats when i opened my real eyes.*

----------


## DirtyD

Congrats!

*Day 3: Nothing*
I hit some chronic before I went to sleep, and I slept very well - all through the night.  Couldn't recall any dreams in the morning though, no matter how hard I tried.

--------------------
TOTALS
--------------------
Dreams Recalled: 4
Sleep Paralysis: 1
Lucid: 0

----------


## dakotahnok

*




			
				Congrats!

Day 3: Nothing
I hit some chronic before I went to sleep, and I slept very well - all through the night. Couldn't recall any dreams in the morning though, no matter how hard I tried.
			
		


My advice is to not try to hard. try two differient techniques. try day dreaming and if your dream is in your subconscious than youll start to daydream of that topic and out of nowere the real dream will hit you.
and the other one is to go about your day and then maybe if something happens it will remind you off your dream and you can write it all down (thats what happens to me)  its like when a friend is talking about a experience they had with you and you say OH YEAH!*

----------


## bored2tears

Day 6: I actually did remember a dream, but it was later in the day.

Day 7: Was at a concert, got home at 2AM and didn't care about dreaming.

----------


## Vengeance

*Day 1: No dream recall =( i have recalled every night since i started on DV, but i think it was stress after my exam. Tonight may be the same but tomorrow i'm fine =).*

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 7:Only recalled 1 dream fragment.Don't know why.Going to sleep now,wish me luck.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Night nine

recalled two dreams but no lucidity.*

----------


## DirtyD

*Day 4: 3 dreams recalled*
2 were really short (1 about job and 1 about my business; I was dreaming about myself working, which's what I was doing before I went to sleep; so I'm not even sure if I should count these as dreams).  1 was really long and vivid, but I'm not thinking about reality checking while I'm dreaming  :Sad: 

--------------------
TOTALS
--------------------
Dreams Recalled: 7
Sleep Paralysis: 1
Lucid: 0

----------


## DirtyD

*Day 4: 3 dreams recalled*
2 were really short (1 about job and 1 about my business; I was dreaming about myself working, which's what I was doing before I went to sleep; so I'm not even sure if I should count these as dreams).  1 was really long and vivid, but I'm not thinking about reality checking while I'm dreaming  :Sad: 

--------------------
TOTALS
--------------------
Dreams Recalled: 7
Sleep Paralysis: 1
Lucid: 0

----------


## dakotahnok

*it takes a lot for your mantra to go into your dreams*

----------


## Vengeance

*Day Two
2 dreams recalled, still not 4 though, but patience is the key =)*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Night ten: 1/9 of the way there. And another lucid!!!!

   

"start" i was in a supermarket with my dad. out of nowhere i knew i was dreaming. i tried to perform a reality check. i go to put my fingure through my hand and.. it failed. im sure i had a look on my face like  i knew i was dreaming but i kept doing it for two reasons. 

1: I was only partial lucid so i was stupid. 
2: I wanted to show my DC dad what i could do. (thats were the stupid comes in)

Then my licidity went down even more. Still was a little bit though. 
 The owner said that it was time to clean up. So me and my dad started touching the cans that was on the isle and this little electronic box appeared. and then you would select DELETE or DESTROY. I selected delete and the can disappeared. 

This is were my lucidity came through. (not very much) and i thought hey i could do this whole group at one time. I concentrated pushed the box and all of them disappeared. 

Then my dad said "time to go" and then i had a rush of a high level of partial lucidity ( if that  makes sense.) and said we have to hurry. and he said "just let me pay for what we have". well that damn cart was full so i said "we dont need to pay, just hurry before lucidity ends." so i grab the cart and before i continue to rush the cart full of items out of the store i think "maybe i should do a reality check before. Just in case. 

I proced to put my fingure through my hand and it works. (so i thought) i turn my hand and realise that its going between my fingures and not my hand. WTF!? 

So i say screw it. my dad says to jump onto the cart and he will push us out. I go to jump on and the metal part of the cart gets me right between the ribs. i could feel the pain. So then my dad starts to push the cart and i run and jump onto my stomache and start to glide. like i had wheels atatched to me. i look over and see a girl doing the same thing and she gives me the thumbs up and i wake up.''end''*

----------


## DirtyD

*Day 5: 2 dreams*
I have problem saying mantra during the day... soo busy.  Second dream is vivid and I always wake up around 4 am before my last REM cycles.

--------------------
TOTALS
--------------------
Days: 5
Dreams Recalled: 7
Sleep Paralysis: 1
Lucid: 0

----------


## DirtyD

*Day 6: Nothing*
A lot of activity before bed time, then I crashed but only had like 6 hours to sleep.  Couldn't remember a single fragment.

--------------------
TOTALS
--------------------
Days: 6
Dreams Recalled: 7
Sleep Paralysis: 1
Lucid: 0

----------


## Meraz123

Day 8 and 9:NO dream recall.Sorry guys but I am very busy for my exam at college.I think I,ll not be able to mild properly due to lack of sleep in next 3 weeks.But I will start again from where I left after my exam ends.If I get the chance to mild properly during exam,I'll post it.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Night eleven. 

Remember a dream but thats about it.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Night twelve. 

no dream recall, bumer.*

----------


## Marlowe

*Day 5*

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with this thread, but guess who had their first two lucid dreams in the same night MILDing?

 ::D:

----------


## Vengeance

*Day 3 and 4
Long vivid dreams recalled each night but no lucidity yet*

----------


## dakotahnok

*night thirteen. 

No lucidty. im going to combine WBTB with it so ill post any sucsess tomorrow.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by marlowe

Day 5

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with this thread, but guess who had their first two lucid dreams in the same night MILDing?



Woohoo good job!*

----------


## dakotahnok

*REMINDER!! MILD classes start august fourth!! still not to late to sign up!

NOTE: you must be a member for two weeks in order to sign up!*

----------


## DirtyD

*Day 7, 8: Nothing*
Went out camping for 2 nights.  A lot of drinking and having fun so wasn't really thinking of mantra, but I still did a few reality checks during the day (and night).  

--------------------
TOTALS
--------------------
Days: 8
Dreams Recalled: 7
Sleep Paralysis: 1
Lucid: 0

----------


## dakotahnok

*Night fourteen. 

I woke up for a WBTB. when the alarm went off i woke up. i remembered a pretty long dream. I guess some stupidity came over me because i didnt even write it down! I got up, stretched, and drank some water. 

I layed back down ready to complete my MILD. I said my mantra over and over untill i drifted off to sleep. 

Thats when i had a short SEMI LUCID dream about school and completed the task of the month. sadly this is the only dream i remember. but OH WELL 

''start'' Im with a friend named timothy. Its the first day of school. I cant remember what class was my first class. I run to my locker because i knew that i had a scheduel in there some were. When i get there i see timothy is already looking through my stuff. i go and help him. we look through everything. we start to leave and the dream starts to fade. But i didnt wake up i just end up in a differient scene. im in the lunch line with one of my friends. her name is kaitlyn. 

I was instantly lucid. i had to hurry and think of what i wanted to do. I thought of the task of the month. I had full control of my body but no control of the dream. So i knew i could summon a unicorn. (the advanced task of the month.) And i also knew that i didnt have time to find one. So i had to find the primary colors.i looked down at the cafateria buffet i thought "okay just need red blue and yellow." but then i thought "crap what if its red blue and green?" I went with my gut and found fried okra=green (i peeled the batter off), Corn=yellow,  Beats=red, i looked down in this tub and found some blue stuff. i stuck my fingure in it and licked it. it didnt taste but i knew that it was frosting with food coloring in it. feeling satisfied that i succeeded i woke up.*

----------


## SatansPony

Very Nice thread.  I will be attempting to get my lucid dreaming on track as well.  I have already had three lucids using DILD method, but I had no control.

----------


## goldenaxel321

Very nice. You seem to be getting better.

----------


## DirtyD

*Day 9: Nothing*
Third night in a row I couldn't recall any dreams  :Sad: 

--------------------
TOTALS
--------------------
Days: 9
Dreams Recalled: 7
Sleep Paralysis: 1
Lucid: 0

----------


## SatansPony

*Night One: Nothing Insomnia*

I had insomnia again (second night in a row) so I didn't recall any dreams  :Sad: .

----------


## Marlowe

*Night Six*

No Lucid, but recalled 3 dreams.

----------


## DirtyD

*Day 10: 1 SP, 1 dream recalled*
Vaguely recalled one dream, and became conscious during sleep paralysis early in the morning.

--------------------
TOTALS
--------------------
Days: 10
Dreams Recalled: 8
Sleep Paralysis: 2
Lucid: 0

----------


## dakotahnok

*Night fifteen.

I remember a whole bunch of fragments. they all go to the same dream. Im still trying to figure out how to put them together. No lucidity. But do you like my wings?*

----------


## SatansPony

*Night Two:*

No lucids, but I was able to dream chain very well.  I had only two different dreams the entire night because I chained one of them four or five times.  Dream recall was way better than previously.

----------


## jaspercyril

Hi lemme join MILD. I've been doing MILD for 2 days, i got my first vivid dream on day 1 and day 2 i completely forgotten on day 2. day 3: some SP, crashed and couldnt remember a thing ): Its time i kept a dream journal!

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by jaspercyril

crashed and couldnt remember a thing



you do know that your never supposed to go into SP when MILDing right?*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Night sixteen!

Some pretty vivid dreams, Im excited for tonight*

----------


## bored2tears

I am just going to say Night 17. I was gone, but had no MILDS and recorded most of my dreams. I'm sure dakotah will make a MILD: Phase 2 thing like how the WILD thing is.

Day 17:  No dreams recalled. Of course, I remember lots of dreams, then when classes start, I forget them.  :tongue2:

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by bored2tears

I'm sure dakotah will make a MILD: Phase 2 thing like how the WILD thing is.



Im acually planning on it. But im thinking if im going to put it on this threead or make another thread. Also i want to get some more info from the second class. The more info the better.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Night seventeen.

recalled 2 small dreams.*

----------


## jaspercyril

> you do know that your never supposed to go into SP when MILDing right?



Care to tell me where i might have gone wrong?could it be the lack of proper sleeping routine?been ending college at 10 pm reaching home at eleven sleeping at eleven thirty and waking at six thirty am. Before sleeping i chant i will lucid dream and picture the dream landscape i want,usually school and when i walk around people shouting to me to do RCs.this is the picture i build in my head while saying the words 'I will lucid dream tonight '

----------


## Marlowe

*Day 7*

Recalled two small fragments and one small WBTB...can't seem to get lucid again!  :Sad: 
Im going to keep at it though!

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by jaspercyril

Care to tell me where i might have gone wrong?could it be the lack of proper sleeping routine?been ending college at 10 pm reaching home at eleven sleeping at eleven thirty and waking at six thirty am. Before sleeping i chant i will lucid dream and picture the dream landscape i want,usually school and when i walk around people shouting to me to do RCs.this is the picture i build in my head while saying the words 'I will lucid dream tonight



well theres nothing wrong with your system. i thought you meant to reach SP. but if you do reality checks during the day that would help to.*

----------


## jaspercyril

> well theres nothing wrong with your system. i thought you meant to reach SP. but if you do reality checks during the day that would help to.



been doing RCs in the daytime, i usually ask myself is this real? ( sometimes it just doesnt feel real when im out of my house, it may be a dream heh )  ::D:  I'm giving time for me to experience LD anyway, i'm not rushing for it or anything. Thanks for the advice.

----------


## bored2tears

Day 18 -

No luck with a MILD. I was really positive during the night, but it makes me even more positive for tonight. I did remember an extremely long dream, a decent sized dream, and a FA!  :tongue2:

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by bored2tears

Day 18 -



I think your on something. Theres no way your on the same day as me!  

Day eighteen. 

I remember two pretty long dreams.*

----------


## bored2tears

Didn't I start the same day as you. Just because I didn't post in this thread doesn't mean I wasn't trying to MILD or anything. I just didn't record it here.

----------


## dakotahnok

*yeah yeah okay*

----------


## bored2tears

Day 19 - No dreams recalled, but I didn't attempt to WBTB and was too tired to think of a mantra. xD

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 19

recalled one short dream..*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 20

Recalled One Dream.*

----------


## bored2tears

Day 20:

Remembered two dreams. I did a WBTB.... but could not fall asleep after I woke up. :/

----------


## SatansPony

Okay, I have not been able to post in the past four days as I have been insanely busy, but I have been making progress and I had a lucid on night 4.

I was in some kind of crime ring that stole advanced technology from large corporations.  I had the feeling that my activities with this crime ring were extremely dangerous. One particular job went wrong and a bunch of DCs and I got caught by some thug who wanted the stolen technology for himself.  He went through and interrogated the rest of my gang and tortured them.  When he got to me, I refused to tell him anything and was being a smartass.  He held a gun to my head and threatened to shoot me.  I replied, "Go ahead, I'm in a dream so you can't hurt me."  This is when I became lucid. I walked outside where some of my friends were waiting for me in an old buick.  I got in the passenger seat and my friend began to drive. This is the first time I have attempted any sort of dream control so I wanted to take it easy. I just started believing that the car could fly.  I told the driver, "Dude, don't drive.  Just fly the car home."  So the car started to float upwards as my friend began to fly it.  Then I could feel the dream fading and I tried to hold on to it, but I couldn't dreamspin(I was in a car).  I woke up.

----------


## bored2tears

Congrats on becoming lucid. My first lucid moment, I was in a car, so i could not spin either. xD

Day 21: I don't know. I forgot to set my Ipod alarm as well, since my regular alarm did not go off. I remembered one dream.

"I was on Dream Views, reading a thread by Mzzkc. The thread was about stupid ways people miss becoming lucid. I was reading his post, and I laughed. I then proceeded to say "He should do reality checks more often, like me." I woke up after reading five pages of the thread."

----------


## Shiroun

I guess I'm starting on MILD, I'm better at WBTB, or DILD but ill try this.

Day 1:
Repeated mantra non-stop, spent 3 hours trying to fall asleep. Can't remember any dreams.

----------


## dakotahnok

*WBTB isnt a induction technique. It is used for pretty much all techniques. 

DAY 21
I remember 3 dreams. I need to start using WBTB with my methods*

----------


## dakotahnok

*day 22

No dream recall*

----------


## SatansPony

*Day 8*
Nights seven and eight were full of fail as I didn't become lucid and barely remember anything. oh well...

----------


## StingPT

Hey guys Im gonna follow you too! Hopping getting some motivation  ::D:  also you are doing a nice progress dakota  :smiley:

----------


## StingPT

Day 1

Recalled 3 dreams (all short) and experienced REM in one of them (WTF?) woke up, and entered SP, but it went away...

----------


## bored2tears

Day 21 and 22: Remembered 3 dreams and 2 dreams.

----------


## Marlowe

*Day 13* 

(I definitely slacked off, starting again with new determination)

I woke up at about 3:15. I went to the bathroom, tried to remember any dreams I had, then went to bed repeating my mantras.

I woke up in my bed.  I knew immediately I was in a dream because of the feeling I get when I first enter a dream. I pinched my nose and sure enough, I could breath through. I remained calm, and got up slowly.  I started to blow on, and feel my hands.  They felt very clamy.  Clarity increased as I did this.  I began feeling the texture of the wooden drawer beside my bed.  I totally lost all vision here, yet I felt I was still lucid.  I felt around with my hands, and gradually my vision returned.  I tried a "Clarity Now" shout and it semi-worked.  I tried turning on the light (it was dark) but the light didn't work.

As I left my room and was walking down my hallway headed to the door, I reminded myself that it was day outside.  Sure enough, there was light comming from the seems of the door.  I went out.  It looked like it was dawn outside.  I went out on my concrete driveway and bent down on my knees.  I examined the minute details of the concrete and the neighboring grass beside it (I did all of this when the objects were about 5 inches from my face). My lucidity and clarity skyrocketed, and I was completely anchored in the dream.  It felt like it was more clear and vivid than real life.  

I looked at the sky and saw two moons (I had summoned the second moon in my first lucid dream when I shouted 'Show me something amazing!'. It was still in the same position in the sky. Dream Sign?).

I then though of trying to summon someone.  HOwever, I looked back at my house and my parents were doing dishes, so I decided not to. So I decided I wanted to try my very first scene transition (all my lucids thus far have been in the vicinity near my house).  I then thought about going to the beach.  I wanted to use Passive Force, so I turned the corner, saying to myself "*That's right, aliens dropped off a machine that will let me travel places, and when I turn this corner, one will be lying on my front porch."* Sure enough, there was one on my front porch.  It looked like a huge HP printer jet machine with a digital camera attached on top.  I tried modifying the settings but they were VERY complicated and I didn't know what they did.  Oddly, I hopped on top of the machine, and it started to lift off.

Unfortunately, while I was about 50 ft. in the air, my logic kicked in (too lucid haha!) and I panicked as I was afraid I was going to fall.  Sure enough, I started to fall :O.  I then pulled a "By the way, did I mention that this contraption has wings that will let me fly and not fall?" My dream smartly retorted "You need to be at least 100 ft. in the air before that happens." (lmao) So I fell to the ground.  I then looked for a ramp so I could get some momentum and take off higher (stupid real life logic!).  I found one and set it against my fence.  As I hopped on the machine and was racing towards the ramp (don't ask me how it was moving!) I woke up abruptly with no fading or anything.  I looked at my clock and it was 5:00.
My REM period was over for the time being (I always wake up from a dream at 5:00).


Well it looked as if I'm getting slightly better, I just need to work on that dream control!  ::D:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 23

Still no dream recall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## StingPT

Day 2

Recalled 3 dreams, one fragmented, one medium sized and a very vivid long one.

----------


## bored2tears

Day 23: I remembered one dream. But, something odd was happening. Two parts of my mind were struggling.


A part of my mind really wanted to look at everything in this aisle in the store, but my subconscious wanted the dream to keep moving, so it was forcing my feet along. Was this some internal struggle in the mind?   :tongue2:

----------


## Marlowe

*Day 14*

Recalled bits and pieces from several dreams.

----------


## Meraz123

Hey guys,I'm gonna start my MILD journey again from tommorow as my exam has finished.Ill start from day 10.Wish me luck!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Well as you all know most of us have used this technique and actually had some sucsess. So the experiment worked! (If you have not had any success keep trying and you will .)

 But i want to turn this up a bit. bored2tears and I (and maybe someone else in this thread.) have ben attending a MILD class. Im learning alot on how to improve MILDing. There has ben about 9 people who have joined this experiment. About five already became lucid. (not even half way through the experiment.) And almost everyione increased dream recall. 

Some people appear to be gone or just gave up. And i feel as though im going no were with ld. The ld's have seemed to stop. So im going to spice it up a bit. 

Please use the technique along with the technique i included at the beginning of the experiment. 


day residue/daydreaming
Day residue is basiclly things that happend in the day time that could be one of the main thing in your dreams at night. You can alter day residue with daydreaming. Think of your dream scene that you want to end up in. Think of truely being there. 

The first thing that you need to visualize is a quick view of whats in front of you. Then daydream of you doing an reality check and becomming lucid. Feel the excitment and happyness. (But dont go overbored.) 

Put your senses in the daydream. Make it through your eyes (not third person.) Listen to birds chirping without seeing them. Look how green the grass is. Touch a tree and try to feel the bark and how ruff it is. Smell (probably one of the hardest) the fresh air. And taste (another hard one.) a fruit that you got off of a tree. 

Use at least three of your senses. Then focus on what you want to complete in your lucid dream. If you want to fly in your upcomming lucid dream then fly. Feel the wind going past you. See whats going on below you. Try and keep the same scene. Dont go from a forrest to a buliding. Or from your home to alaska. You can change scenes in your real dream after you complete the goal that you daydreamed about. The real point of the daydream is to dream about acually being there and then you can relize its a dream and then RC and become lucid. The other reason for daydreaming is to (when you become lucid) stay focused on your goal. 

Remember that this is daydreaming. You are NOT asleep. Just using your imagination. 

Multiple mantra's
I used to us the same mantra durnig the day, going to sleep, and during WBTB. But now we get a little more advanced.

 During waking hours i say a mantra that will help me in what i want. Lets say im going through a dry spell and cant remember my dreams. Then i will say "when i wake i'll recall my dreams." (or something like it.) Or if i just want to be lucid than i will say "ill become lucid tonight or very soon." REMEMBER to say the same mantra during waking hours. 

While going to sleep i focus on a mantra that will help me become lucid during WBTB. I usually say the same mantra everynight. "i'll wake before i dream". This gets me awake at the correct time without an alarm. 

During WBTB i say a mantra that will get me lucid. I normally say the same one every WBTB session. "i dream lucid". Mainly because if you get up at the right time then you will al,ost instantly go into REM sleep and "i dream lucid" is fresh on your mind. 

Advanced meditation
Instead of just clearing your thoughts, focusing on your breathing, or focusing on a noise. Do more daydreaming!!! When you go to sleep the dream you want will be on your mind and when you see the scene in your dream you should do a RC and BAM your lucid!!!!

There is more advanced things but i think ill post them in about 20 to 30 more days.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*day 24

Remembered three dreams.*

----------


## StingPT

I have to say thanks for the guide. Couldnt sign up for the class because never knew of it and besides since im on GMT its almost impossible to assist a class (only if I am on a WBTB xD). But thanks again, im going to try this





> Instead of just clearing your thoughts, focusing on your breathing, or focusing on a noise. Do more daydreaming!!! When you go to sleep the dream you want will be on your mind and when you see the scene in your dream you should do a RC and BAM your lucid!!!!



So you say that if we in a WBTB focus in a repeating sound (like white noise) you will daydream (doing what you said above), increasing the chances of becoming lucid?

EDIT: I now understand. Just focus on the sound instead of clearing thoughts, and then you repeat the mantra right?

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Cardeal

So you say that if we in a WBTB focus in a repeating sound (like white noise) you will daydream (doing what you said above), increasing the chances of becoming lucid?



i have to answer with other quotes  







 Originally Posted by dakotahnok

Instead of just clearing your thoughts, focusing on your breathing, or focusing on a noise



 





 Originally Posted by dakotahnok

Do more daydreaming!!!



But here is were i contridict myself. If you can listen to a reapeating sound AND daydream than thats okay! But if you need it to be a little quiet while daydreamingt than i sugest you not use sounds. But daydreaming will help increase your chances in becomming lucid and maybe even vividness if you use your senses correctly.*

----------


## StingPT

Thanks for the explanation. So Im gonna try a WILD as always and will try to daydream (and focusing in the breathing) wont lose anything.

----------


## Marlowe

Thanks for the advanced tips! 
I'm taking my MILDing up from here on out, and hopefully by the end of this I'll have one or more a night  :wink2:

----------


## bored2tears

Dakotah. I advise you to not post your learnings from our classes to help out other people. Helping other people out is completely absurd and against the law.  :tongue2: 

Anyway, I remembered 2 other dreams, but I didnt want to write them down.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lord Toaster

This thread is a great testimonial to the effectiveness of dedication and desire in trying to lucid dream. If you want it enough, and apply yourself...  

Good stuff guys  :smiley:

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by bored2tears

Dakotah. I advise you to not post your learnings from our classes to help out other people. Helping other people out is completely absurd and against the law.



Hahahahaha i felt like i was in trouble untill i read the last line. 

And yeah i know!! Im so terrible!*

----------


## StingPT

Day 4

Recalled 4 dreams (1 fragmented and 3 short)





> Dakotah. I advise you to not post your learnings from our classes to help out other people. Helping other people out is completely absurd and against the law.



Nooooo! Help the poor ones!!! What would be of us?

----------


## bored2tears

Day 24: I did it! I did it! I DID IT! I BECAME LUCID!

Let me say what I remember. First I was in some store, but then I appeared in some city. All of a sudden, I realized I was dreaming. I did not even have to do a reality check! I just knew that I was in a dream! I didn't do a reality check to test reality either. Instead of trying to do anything, I just walked around. There was one building in the distance that looked like a turtle, but the turtle shell part had spikes. I remember in my dream, I told myself "I have to remember this when I wake up!" The building was in fact cool. I did a reality check at some point to feel the cool feeling of breathing through your body. I walked through a door and into my room. I really wanted to summon my friend, but I knew that was just a sexual instinct. I didn't want to get addicted to lucid sex yet, so I didn't summon her. I laid down on my bed to feel how real it felt. I blinked, and then screamed "Clarity Now!". I did the reality check, and it failed?! I decided to sleep, since it failed.

Oddly, my parents did not wake up when I screamed, so I think that I was still dreaming when I screamed it. Oh well! I WENT LUCID!

----------


## Ray23

Awsome! Good for you! Its great how you managed to get good dream control on your first. Most people wake up the first time. Grats  :wink2:

----------


## bored2tears

Well, that's because most people get too excited right away. I been telling my mind since the start, sort of like another mantra, "I will not get too excited during a lucid dream". So, I been telling this myself for a month, and it paid off. 

Everyone, stay positive. I was able to have a lucid dream, and so will you!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Wohhoo! Your so grown up :'-) 

Well yesterday I posted my dreams. And my stupid computer didnt put it through! The same thing happened to my workbook!

Day 25

No dream recall.*

----------


## Meraz123

Day 10:No dream recall.Must be because I was tired playing with friends all day after exam.

----------


## jaspercyril

i have to say that i've experienced INCREASED dream recall from the 1st technique and im not exaggerating. Gonna put MILD on hold for awhile now, major exams ):

----------


## Meraz123

Day 11:Still no dream recall.

----------


## Meraz123

This dream happened 1 week ago when my exam was going on.I was in exam hall and giving biology exam.Suddenly when I got the question paper I instantly realised that I am dreaming and started to memorise the questions(I heard from some of my friends that in dreams some of them got the real exam question).So I memorised some part of the first part of the question and looked around.Everything seemed ultra real and I saw everyone giving exam seriously.So I then became confused whether I was dreaming or awake.But after a few seconds I again became confident that I am dreaming and didn't pay any attention to the teachers and my classmate.I then moved to page-2 of the question.When I came back to page-1 I saw that every question changed.Then I woke up.Question-1:Was this a lucid dream??? Question-2:Is it true that question papers in dream sometime match real life exam question??? I didn't get any question common from the dream the next day.Thanks for your time reading this post.

----------


## StingPT

Day 5

Tried a mantra for recall and I remembered 5 dreams...

@Meraz: If you knew that you were dreaming and you could control yourself (memorizing the questions) then it was a lucid. But you didnt RC right? Because you were confused by the realism of it. I have no experience on it but it might have a match (maybe 1 question).

----------


## bored2tears

Day 25: Remembered 3 small dreams.

I had a lucid, but I forgot. Oh well, tonight I will have a lucid and remember it!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 26

Mp dream recall. Stupid stress!!! And I think there will be more stress next week when school starts*

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Meraz123

This dream happened 1 week ago when my exam was going on.I was in exam hall and giving biology exam.Suddenly when I got the question paper I instantly realised that I am dreaming and started to memorise the questions(I heard from some of my friends that in dreams some of them got the real exam question).So I memorised some part of the first part of the question and looked around.Everything seemed ultra real and I saw everyone giving exam seriously.So I then became confused whether I was dreaming or awake.But after a few seconds I again became confident that I am dreaming and didn't pay any attention to the teachers and my classmate.I then moved to page-2 of the question.When I came back to page-1 I saw that every question changed.Then I woke up.Question-1:Was this a lucid dream??? Question-2:Is it true that question papers in dream sometime match real life exam question??? I didn't get any question common from the dream the next day.Thanks for your time reading this post.



I think that sense it was a dream your subcontious put dream stuff in your quiz... especially sense you just had exams. But i do think it was a lucid!*

----------


## Meraz123

Thaks guys for helping me with the dream.As I didn't do a reality check,I'll take it as a DILD.

----------


## StingPT

Day 6

Recalled 4 dreams, nothing much...

----------


## dakotahnok

*day 27

Still no recall. The stress is now over. last night i started taking B6. So tonight ill be lucid for sure*

----------


## dakotahnok

*2 dreams just bounced into my head!!*

----------


## bored2tears

I think Day 26.  I had a decent sized dream. Imma go lucid tonight and beat Dakotah in the competition!

----------


## Marlowe

*Day 15*

No Recall

*Day 16*

No Recall - Had a wild party that night

*Day 17*

Became lucid and recalled one additional dream  :boogie:

----------


## StingPT

Day 7

Recalled 3 Dreams, Im starting to get more detail...

----------


## Meraz123

Day 12:Recalled 1 vivid dream.

----------


## bored2tears

Day 27: Remembered 4 small dreams.

----------


## dakotahnok

*day 28

remember a dream.*

----------


## Marlowe

*Day 18*

Had my most vivid and longest lucid yet, although the dream control could use some work =/
But still, two nights in a row with lucids!  :boogie:

----------


## bored2tears

I had two dreams... or was it three?

One dream was normal..

The other dream I had... involved a FA. But I think it was a dream within a dream. :/

----------


## dakotahnok

*day 29

recalled 4 dreams! hopefully my dry spell is over.*

----------


## StingPT

Day 8

Recalled 4 dreams (One was small) continuing on having more detail...

----------


## Marlowe

_Day 19_

Had trouble sleeping last night. Recalled a fragment (actually a dream but was too lazy to write it down  :tongue2: ) and had an interesting bout of SP as soon as I hit the bed (scared the crap out of me, I think that's why I had trouble falling asleep).

----------


## Meraz123

Day 13:No dream recall.

----------


## Meraz123

Day 14:Recalled 3 dreams.Recall is slowly increasing.

----------


## Marlowe

*Day 20*

Recalled 1 dream, but again had trouble sleeping as this was the 2nd night in a row I experienced SP as soon as I went to bed.
This time there were heavy vibrations, and they left my head hurting afterwards  :tongue2:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 30

Remembered three dreams.*

----------


## bored2tears

Day 29: Remembered a long, boring school dream.  :tongue2:

----------


## StingPT

Day 9

Remembered none, due to a stressfull day and night...

----------


## Meraz123

Day 15:Have a fever.So didn't bother to recall dreams.

----------


## bored2tears

Day 30 (1/3 of the way there!!): Remembered one extremely long and extremely vivid dream, one decent-sized and decent-vividness dream, and one short, non-vivid fragment

----------


## Marlowe

*Day 21*

Recalled one fun non-lucid dream that gave me an idea for a new video game I'm programming  :smiley:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 31

stress because of school. No recall*

----------


## bored2tears

Day 31: Remembered one long dream, 3 medium sized-short dreams, and...

A dream within a dream within a dream, 10 FAs within a dream, and a dream.  <--- seriously, lolwut

----------


## StingPT

Day 10:

Remembered 3 dreams (2 medium and 1 short)

Day 11:

Remembered 2 dreams (1 short and 1 medium) due to stress...

----------


## dakotahnok

*day 32 

No recall after my first day at school.*

----------


## Meraz123

Day 16 and 17: Recalled 3 and 4 dreams.Recall is getting more consistent.

----------


## bored2tears

Day 32: Remember 1 dream

----------


## Marlowe

_Day 22_

Recalled one fragment and had one FA I didn't realize was a dream until I woke up  :Sad: 

*Day 23*
Had my first WILD!!  :boogie: 
And in addition, recalled 4 dreams excluding the WILD.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 32

this dry spell is deppressing*

----------


## Meraz123

Day 18:Recalled 2 dreams.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 33

remeberd a dream, Im going to post all the dreams i had this week. So that should keep me busy for a couple minutes.*

----------


## Meraz123

Day 19:No dream recall today.

----------


## dakotahnok

*day 33

No dream recall do to a stomache illness i had last night.*

----------


## Meraz123

Day 20:Remembered a long dream.

----------


## Marlowe

*Day 24*

Recalled 1 dream

*Day 25*

Recalled 2 dreams and had my longest, most epic lucid yet, mostly because I finally flew  ::D:

----------


## dakotahnok

*day 34

I remember nothing*

----------


## Meraz123

Day 21:Recalled 2 dreams.It's frustrating to not have any lucid dream for sometime.Oh well,atleast I am recalling dreams.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 35

I know what you mean. I havent had one sense MILD class started. Im thinking  of getting the REM dreamaer and a light and sound meditation machine! maybe that will give me a leg up!*

----------


## Marlowe

*Day 26*

Had a Nightmare O_O

----------


## Meraz123

Day 22:Couldn't recall a single dream.

----------


## dakotahnok

*day 36

awwwwwwwww no recall.*

----------


## Meraz123

Day 23:Recalled 2 dreams but not lucid.I'm gonna try image streaming technique from now with MILD.Hope this will help me lucid dream after some practice.

----------


## shaun95

*DAY 1*

No LD but remember 4 vivid dreams

----------


## shaun95

*DAY 2*

Recalled 3 very long and vivid dreams but no lucid , still i am improving on recall alot can remember at least 3 a night now

----------


## Meraz123

Couldn't recall any dream on day 24 and recalled a fun non lucid dream on day 25.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 37
had alot of sex dreams...*

----------


## shaun95

*DAY 3*

Got up at 6 doing wbtb and cud remember two dreams but was to tired to write them down then wen i got up at 9 i cudnt remember them  :Sad:  ahh well

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 38

Had a very vivid dream*

----------


## Meraz123

Day 26,27:Recalled 1 vivid dream on day 26 and 2 dreams on day 27.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Boy do i have a story for you guys. Im in a non-lucid dream. Im starting to wake up but something is happening that doesnt normally happen in non-lucid dreams. I felt myself waking up. I become lucid then i tell myself to not move or open my eyes. Then im awake i dont move or open my eyes. My hand goes numb and it kind of moves. (without me doing it) All i see is darkness but my eyes are open. And i cant close them. I now know that my DEILD attempt is over so I situate and then go to sleep. 

Now im in a lucid dream. My eyes are really heavy and i could baraley move I tried to stabalize but i couldn't because i couldnt move well enough to be able. So then I thought "this would be a good time to L-DEILD." I didnt know how to wake myself up though so I did something no one should do in a LD. I closed my eyes and forced them open. Now i can see clearly and i stand up. But i cant remember the rest of the LD. 

So what do you think happened? Ill highlight in blue were i have the most questions about.*

----------


## Meraz123

There are many levels of lucidity.You were in a very low level of lucidity last night.That's why even though you were lucid,you were unable to control the dream.Just google"Level of lucidity" for details.And you did the right thing by opening your eyes.It may be bad most times,but if you can't see in a lucid dream then it means your dream eyes are close.In this instance opening eyes will help you see.I read this somewhere on this forum.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 40

nothging that i can remember.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Seems like everyone is quiting LD.... COME ON! do theese people think they have something better to do??*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 41

I recalled 4 to five dreams last night... The problem is that somebody mis placed my DJ and i didnt write them down= forgotten dreams*

----------


## Meraz123

No dream recall on day 28 and recalled only 1 dream on day 29.I'm gonna sleep a lot today.Hopefully I'll have a lucid dream today.

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 30:No success.Couldn't sleep as much as I wanted,only 8 hours.Recalled 2 dreams.I had only 1 lucid dream in the first 30 day.But I hope in the next 60 days I'll be able to MILD better.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 42 

Nothingness*

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 31:Was to tired and didn't bother to recall dream.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 43 

Recalled 3 dreams.*

----------


## fautzo

I will try this method

i already do it anyways regularly so I might as well just post my results.

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 32:Couldn't recall any dreams.My dream recall have become preety bad.

----------


## dakotahnok

*day 44

I got a new dream journal.... Bought the REM dreamer.... And got exploring the world of lucid dreaming written by DR. stephan laberge.*

----------


## Meraz123

Hey dakotahnok did you see the MILD technique on that book by Labarge? He has put great emphasis on prosprctive memory for MILDing.I'm working on that.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I havent gotten ther yet. Im reading from the front to the back. But im already pretty far.*

----------


## fautzo

day 1: I had a false awakening and went to the kitchen and poured Gatorade into a milk carton

what the hell....

----------


## dakotahnok

*hahaha*

----------


## fautzo

the cool thing about it though was that I went back to bed and closed my eyes and when i closed them i opened them in real life

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 33:Recalled 2 dreams last night.Hope my dry spell has ended.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 45

3 dreams recalled.*

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 34:Recalled 2 dream fragments.

----------


## dakotahnok

*dayy 46

Ive ben working on a memory excersise, i remember 3 dreams from last night.*

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 35:Remembered 1 long dream and a fragment.Tell me about the memory exercise.I wanna know.

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 36:Recalled 2 medium sized dreams.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 46

I recieved the rem dreamer. Also i can remember 2 dreams from last night.*

----------


## JessieTea

I am beginning this tonight, wish me luck!

Day 1: 
I remembered 2 dreams but neither of which were that vivid.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 47

I had a lucid! the bad thing is that it was DEILD not MILD. 

And jessie Tea!!! make sure you check out the advanced instructions.*

----------


## JessieTea

I just read the advanced technique, thanks for pointing that out.

Day 2:
I recalled 1 average quality dream, 1 that was fairly vivid, and an image from a third. No lucids.

----------


## Meraz123

Day 37,38:Recalled 1 dream each day.

----------


## newtz1995

Okay, I think I will join this project as well, I'm interested in those Binaural beats so I'll make sure to get me some of those. I will enter my first night's summary tommorow.  ::D:

----------


## Kensei

I recently found this thread, and I'd quite like to join in. I've just got 'back in' to lucid dreaming, and am currently using the random reality checking method. However, the MILD technique is one id like to try. So in short i'll combine MILD with my existing RCs and see what develops.

----------


## newtz1995

NIGHT 1: absolutetly nothing. Its my fault because an experiment of mine i was trying out with alarm clocks failed, ill try again tommorow.

----------


## Kensei

Day 1: no lucids for moi...  :Sad:   well, I cant expect it to work straight away, can I? I decided to combine RCing with my mantra, and so the result is me repeating my mantra out loud or in my head while reality checking. I also repeated my mantra (which is "I will lucid dream. I am in control.") while listening to 8-bit trip by rymdreglage. It isnt a binaural beat, but it is a song which i feel bears resemblances to the dream world and is undeniably cool to boot  :Cheeky:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Ill be gone for a couple weeks to work on something. Keep up the good work everyone and dont forget to read the advanced tips!*

----------


## newtz1995

Night 2: No lucids or dreams recalled. I do remember remembering upwards of 3 dreams but fell asleep twice while trying to recall them in bed  ::D: . I'll have the technique nailed next morning.

----------


## Kensei

Day 2: Still no lucids for moi... I actually only remember a dream fragment of sheltering inside a rabbit hutch from a storm and orbiting god in endless white. Yeah.

----------


## Meraz123

Day 39:Recalled 1 dream with only six hour of sleep.

----------


## newtz1995

Night 3: No lucid but I remember a fairly vivid and lengthy dream about skydiving.

----------


## newtz1995

two dreams and a fragment remembered

----------


## fautzo

heh postted in the wrong thread

*DAY 8 (i think)*

yea i was gone for a while i've been too busy to breathe with my new biology teacher and I just went camping. Another side note is that I have not listened to any binural beats

Basically, ever since i've been keeping a dream journal, i've had such good recall I can remember most of my dreams.

I had a long dream about this murderer that kept hitting my house and never succeeding. I went lucid when I got his license plate because the number was 30200 (yea i remember) but I never gained control, I just sorta knew I was dreaming.

Back in februrary a tsunami was gonna hit hawaii, and I live in hawaii, but I just happened to be camping with a lotta my friends on the highest point of the island, and I had a dream that I was on some helicopter landing there, in a grocery store, and some tsunami was coming, so we drove down to a completely identical grocery store, and my spanish teacher told us that the tsunami never hit because we were dreaming. The rest of the time i chatted with my friends, and had a good time, being that I thought i was awake.

I had a dream the next night that i owned a mansion and all my family members were my slaves lmfao

I would say it's major progress, but it's not, this is the only method i've practiced, and I have already had 1 lucid dream off it.

*Day 9

I had a lucid dream, I AM THE MAN.*

I was at my house playing water baloons and i got really mad at some cheater, but then my mom came up to me and said "you know this is only a dream, right?", and I just looked around and everything just clicked. I just walked around, thinking" damn, I'M LUCID!! AND THIS TIME I HAVE SOMETHING TO WORK WITH!" then I came back and everyone was gone, so I somehow teleported to the back of my school (really i just thought about how I wanted to be somewhere else with someone to work with) with some of my old teachers, and some of my friends. Everybody was yelling and asking how they got here, and I answered my 8th grade math teacher by saying "this is only a dream" and he said "Yeh right," and then I forgot the rest of his talk but it didnt matter anyways because right then I slowly lost lucidity, it just became harder to move for myself until I was in dream mode again.

The same night I had some other dream, but I forgot it.

The whole dream lasted a good 10 minutes though, I was lucid for about 5

----------


## newtz1995

> heh postted in the wrong thread
> 
> *DAY 8 (i think)*
> 
> yea i was gone for a while i've been too busy to breathe with my new biology teacher and I just went camping. Another side note is that I have not listened to any binural beats
> 
> Basically, ever since i've been keeping a dream journal, i've had such good recall I can remember most of my dreams.
> 
> I had a long dream about this murderer that kept hitting my house and never succeeding. I went lucid when I got his license plate because the number was 30200 (yea i remember) but I never gained control, I just sorta knew I was dreaming.
> ...



Gongratz man! makes us non LD'ers so much more motivated to hear something like that, I'll get there real quick  ::D:

----------


## Kensei

Day 4: woops, looks like i missed a day, sorry everyone! But... LUCIDS FOR MOI! As previously stated, I have been combining my MILD sentence with my RCs AND have been building up my confidence. The result? the first dream where I actually performed a reality check and remembered everything from RL. I was in a classroom, and my german teacher was rambling on, and right from the start I was performing a reality check (at school I sometimes do during a lesson). I guess my chant must have helped a bit, because even though I was pinching my nose, I seemed to 'breath' out of the side of it! I was shocked, then did it again, but as I went t speak to the teacher I woke up. Need to work on clarity and anchorage.

----------


## newtz1995

Congratulations Kensei, it's really nice to hear how these things work. How long have you been RCing and saying mantras? I'm still yet to have an LD but I'll get there  :wink2:

----------


## Kensei

Well, it took about 3 days to achieve one, and that was by the mixed method. This has really increased my confidence, so hopefully I will have another one tonight! Good luck having a lucid dream: nothing quite compares to one!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Congrats guys*

----------


## fautzo

well the thing is i've already had one, this is my 2nd

but then again my memory was like almost completely erased in the first one, and it didn't feel quite real. This one felt 100% real

----------


## fautzo

*Day 10*

heheh damn ive been having these nightmares lately (aka the murderer dream) that are like....fun or boring to me, like not scary at all.

Okay believe me when I say this, but i was walking with one of my friends down a brick road, and this tyrannosaurus rex just came out of no where and just chomped me, but when he ate me i didn't feel any pain and that sorta made me lucid but i was so freaked out i then realized that there was no reason to worry because it was all a dream, and then i transferred to some other dream where i was in this horror house maze thing with tons of traps and i made it to this cage and started CONVERSING with the murderer and i kept seeing signs that made me lukewarm lucid, but then i would just forget about it.

the weird thing was that in this dream, i remembered the dinosaur thing, even though it was a whole different dream, but i didnt remember the part where i went lucid.

but yea, man i'm getting pretty good at this.

----------


## Meraz123

Sorry guys,I had few exams this week so couldn't concentrate on lucid dreaming.I'll start again today.

----------


## newtz1995

Night 5:  Average dream recall , no lucid.

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 40:Couldn't recall a single dream even after doing wbtb.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Remember to try and fall asleep saying/thinking of your mantra.*

----------


## newtz1995

Night 6: Only one fragment remembered, woke up during a Non-REM

----------


## newtz1995

Night 7: I remembered two really messed up dreams, no lucids.

----------


## fautzo

*Day 11 and 12*

keep having vivid dreams then forgetting them

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 41,42:Recalled 3 dreams on day 41 and 1 long vivid dream on day 42.

----------


## Justinn

is this still going on ?

----------


## dakotahnok

*Yes. I dont know if everyone else is still doing it but yeah it is. I havent ben doing it the past week but ill get back on starting monday.*

----------


## newtz1995

night 8: remembered one dream
night 9: remembered one but had really sore throat so had to get up and forget teh rest :/

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 43&44:Recalled 1 dream on 43th day and 2 on 44th.

----------


## fautzo

*13-14*

I've been having these really vivid, long lasting dreams (my last one was like 3 days) and i get up and feel well rested but nothing lucid

----------


## dakotahnok

*Sorry guys i wont be back till  next monday*

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 45:Reacalled 2 non lucid dream but forgot the lucid one.After the lucid dream I woke up excited and first recorded 1 non lucid dream.But when I tried to recall the lucid one I forgot the lucid part of the dream.And suddenly I saw that half of the programs from my blackberry including the voice recorder was gone.I first thought to do a RC,but didn't do it finally woke up hearing my alarm.Even though I recalled the non lucid which I recorded during the false awakening,I completely forgot the lucid part of the dream.Hope I'll have better luck recalling lucid dream next time!

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 45:Reacalled 2 non lucid dream but forgot the lucid one.After the lucid dream I woke up excited and first recorded 1 non lucid dream.But when I tried to recall the lucid one I forgot the lucid part of the dream.And suddenly I saw that half of the programs from my blackberry including the voice recorder was gone.I first thought to do a RC,but didn't do it finally woke up hearing my alarm.Even though I recalled the non lucid which I recorded during the false awakening,I completely forgot the lucid part of the dream.Hope I'll have better luck recalling lucid dream next time!

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 45:Reacalled 2 non lucid dream but forgot the lucid one.After the lucid dream I woke up excited and first recorded 1 non lucid dream.But when I tried to recall the lucid one I forgot the lucid part of the dream.And suddenly I saw that half of the programs from my blackberry including the voice recorder was gone.I first thought to do a RC,but didn't do it finally woke up hearing my alarm.Even though I recalled the non lucid which I recorded during the false awakening,I completely forgot the lucid part of the dream.Hope I'll have better luck recalling lucid dream next time!

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 46&47:Recalled 2 dreams on both day.

----------


## fautzo

been under a lot of stress with my new (ridiculously hard) biology teacher and been pretty sick

for the vocab tests the answers must be EXACTLY the way they are in the book or it is wrong

*14-15*

had a dream where i looked in the mirror and my face was like all pimples. I screamed and looked back and my face was fine.

i also had a dream that i was  at some prom with no people there at my school. it was very eerie, and i found my friend (who is homeschooled now) and he wouldn't answer my questions on what's going on

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 48&49:Recalled 1 dream on day 48 but none on 49.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 47

Mo lucid and no dreams*

----------


## fautzo

*16-17*

i had a dream that made no sense at all

like there were so many signs of becoming lucid i cannot even believe i was dumb enough to miss them.

----------


## dakotahnok

*day 48

I forgot a really long and vivid dream.*

----------


## Jayme

Is it alright if I start this now? You guys are way ahead of me, though.|

Is it okay?

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 50,51:Recalled 1 dream on day 50 but none on the 51st.And Jayme it is ok to join anytime.Just make sure you complete the full 90 day experiment.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Jayme


Is it alright if I start this now? You guys are way ahead of me, though.|

Is it okay?



Sure go ahead*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 49 

I had realling long dreams last night. My mom was steve jobs.*

----------


## Jayme

Day 1: Success, and the first LD I actually had control over.

got out of bed thinking it was time to get up. I opened the door and looked out my room. I thought "Hey I should go find that guy who wanted to see me" I tried turning on my light, but it wasn't working. I kept trying and thought "....huh. Lightswitches don't work in dreams" and did a nose plug reality check. I could breath through my nose. I did it over and over. I thought "Maybe I'm not plugging it hard enough because I'm weak since I just woke up"

Suddenly everything became vivid. I knew I was dreaming.

I closed my eyes and threw my hands out and screamed "LIGHT". Surely enough, the room lit up. I got really happy. I walked out my room and thought of something to do.

While I did this...god, it was crazy. There was so many shapes around me. I can't even describe it. I decided to go visit Christina because I had nothing else to do.

Again closing my eyes and throwing my hands out I said "Christina's Room!"

It didn't work. I woke up.


...I'm so happy.

Before this, I was awake at 4. I was almost completely awake and about to get up. I thought "No, my alarm is set to 5:45. I have a chance to become lucid". I closed my eyes and kept chanting "lucid...lucid....I will become lucid.." in my head, and ended up getting to sleep at 4:30.

----------


## fautzo

*18-19*

haha i've had some odd dreams lately. had one where i was at the county fair and i kept meeting friends and they were like "you participating in the game tonight...?" and i kept saying yea. Then the game was like a killing game where we all had guns and were shooting at each other and i got in like the top 4.


Btw you apparently didnt actually die when you got shot you were just transported to the crowd

----------


## Jayme

Day 2: Nothing. I don't remember anything. ):

----------


## Jayme

Day 3: Simply amazing! Remembered quite a handful of dreams. I did not manage to go lucid, but I'm still very satisfied with the amount of dreams I do remember. Much better than last night.

----------


## Meraz123

Didn't try lucid dreaming in the last few days.Starting again tonight.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Day 50 i had quiit a bit of dreams. And even a lucid.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*And good job on your lucid*

----------


## Jayme

Day 4: Sadly, I couldn't fall asleep and ended up staying awake until 1AM. Not a good idea. I don't remember a single dream, not even a small fragment.

----------


## Jayme

Day 5: Dream recall a bit better, remembered 2 small fragments. Dream recall might be dropping to stress because of a certain 'gift'.

----------


## dakotahnok

*http://www.dreamviews.com/f32/beginner-mild-technique-90-days-99977/index5.html#post1516951

Hello! Please check out the advanced tips on MILD maybe that will help*

----------


## Jayme

Thanks, I'll make sure to try today (:

Day 6: All I can remember is a small fragment. I was in a tux, and my friend had a mustache. However this is my own fault, as yesterday I totally forgot about the program. I was sick and basically spent the whole day in bed with my laptop.

Going to do better today. I'm not going to give up, my first lucid was amazing even as short as it was. I'm quite excited for the ones to come..

----------


## Meraz123

DAY 52,53:Recalled 3 dreams on day 52 and 1 on 53rd.Not having lucid dreams,its quite frustrating.

----------


## fautzo

*19-20*

i had a lot of dreams about technology

the only problem is that my computer actually worked. The only problem was that the text was very blurry.

----------


## Jayme

Day 7: No dreams at all.

I'll be taking a break for a few days, I'm stressed because of girly monthly  things and its effecting my dream recall. I'll start day 8 of the program in a few days.

----------


## Jayme

Wow, no posts? Starting up again.

Day 8: Remembered a LOT of dreams. I dreamt I was dreaming. No lucid though, but I realized I was dreaming but...forgot about it and didn't go lucid XD;

----------


## Jayme

Day 9: Remembered quite a vivid dream. Its a step up for me.

----------


## fautzo

i haven't done this in a while because of my insane biology teacher. She's just ridiculous, some work she gives us just doesn't even make sense. LITERALLY!

but yea i have had 7 technology dreams in a row lol

----------


## Jayme

Had a few rough days, continuing now.

Day 10: Remembered some dreams. They were quite vivid as well. Interestingly enough, I remember having the same dream a few years ago..

----------

